# Paph. hirsutissimum f. viride 'Green Goblin' AM



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2015)

This got an 82 pts AM at the Sacramento show.

Ramon


Paph. hirsutissimum f. viride 'Green Goblin' AM


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2015)

Nice. Is it yours? If so, congrats!


----------



## bigleaf (May 10, 2015)

Congratulations Ramon.


----------



## Cat (May 10, 2015)

Congratz!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2015)

Congrats! That is a beauty.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2015)

woah. I'm not usually a big fan of this species but that is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 10, 2015)

Another beauty Ramon. Congrats on the award.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2015)

Very impressive flower!


----------



## troy (May 10, 2015)

Throw it away and start over lol..


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2015)

Wow, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibre (May 11, 2015)

Well-deserved!!!


----------



## Spaph (May 11, 2015)

Three flowers and such great form! Congrats on the award!!


----------

